# The One Minute Painting



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## ndynt (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks Meanderer.  Some of the graffiti art amazes me.  Such talent.  Glad it now has a better name?  Space Art.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice  painting, but why the big rush?


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Nice  painting, but why the big rush?


...maybe he's running on fumes!


----------

